# My Doberman, love of my life!



## RelicFrenchies (Aug 16, 2013)

just wanted to share some pictures


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

RelicFrenchies said:


> Here is my Dober-boy Renic! He is sired by Nonino de Black Shadow who is by Inaqui de Black Shadow. My boy Renic was shown for a few years, did quite well, but decided to retire him due to no time to get out to the big shows!
> 
> he is the most loved dog in the world! He is 5 years old and I am pretty sure I won't be able to live wihtout him.
> 
> just wanted to share some pictures!


What a handsome man he is :001_wub:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

he's stunning:001_tt1:


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

No wonder...He's Gawjus:thumbs :thumbsup:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Very good-looking boy. I saw him on your other thread and admired him there, too.


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

he is lush


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

very handsome boy you have there!  x


----------

